# One Exit????  History



## cda (Jul 18, 2019)

“””approximately 7,500-sq. foot structure and the fact that there was only one exit made it especially vulnerable to an attack on the building's entrance. “””



https://www.cbsnews.com/news/kyoto-...an-anime-studio-dozens-dead-today-2019-07-18/


----------



## e hilton (Jul 18, 2019)

2,500 sf/floor ... I can’t imagine a one story 2,500 sf building with just one exit.


----------



## cda (Dec 23, 2019)

Ok in the USA, history repeats

Six Dead::



The maintenance guy, Don, he was trying to kick the back stairway doors open, and he couldn’t get them open. The back door to the apartment complex was bolted shut, locked up. Couldn’t get out of it.”




https://www.reviewjournal.com/local...h-saving-lives-during-las-vegas-fire-1919549/


https://www.reviewjournal.com/local...ainst-site-of-deadly-fire-since-2016-1919396/


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 23, 2019)

2015 IBC


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 24, 2019)

e hilton said:


> 2,500 sf/floor ... I can’t imagine a one story 2,500 sf building with just one exit.


How about a 5,625 sq ft single story S-2 warehouse with a maximum 75 ft travel distance as permitted under the IEBC.
The building gets approved and built then the use changes and no review or permits for the change of use. It happens all over the world.


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok this is the latest "History Repeat""

Ok in the USA, history repeats

Six Dead::



The maintenance guy, Don, he was trying to kick the back stairway doors open, and he couldn’t get them open. The back door to the apartment complex was bolted shut, locked up. Couldn’t get out of it.”




https://www.reviewjournal.com/local...h-saving-lives-during-las-vegas-fire-1919549/


https://www.reviewjournal.com/local...ainst-site-of-deadly-fire-since-2016-1919396/


----------



## TheCommish (Dec 24, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> How about a 5,625 sq ft single story S-2 warehouse with a maximum 75 ft travel distance as permitted under the IEBC.
> The building gets approved and built then the use changes and no review or permits for the change of use. It happens all over the world.


Table 1004.1.2 warehouse 1 occupant per 500 gross = 12 people, allowed one exit 29 people, 75 foot travel

remember the code is the legal minimum not best practice


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 26, 2019)

2018 IEBC
TABLE 805.3.1.1(2)
STORIES WITH ONE EXIT OR ACCESS TO ONE EXIT
Maximum OL for an S-2 is 35 with a single exit 

Under the legacy codes there was no common path of travel requirements and some occupancies  where allowed 50 people before a second exit was required. Maximum travel distance in an exit access was 200 feet

1997 UBC
Warehouses permitted an OL of 30 before a second exit was required with an OL factor of 500 sq ft per person that is a 15,000 sq ft building with one exit. Uses change and exits should be added most definitely.


----------

